# How often do you feed your Scorpions?



## Jaffster (Jul 11, 2007)

How often do you give your inverts a little feeding spree?

I try to keep it to twice a week, just one cricket at the minute. Curious as to what you all think works best and why!


----------



## Thaedion (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll feed my tropical scorpions (emperors & asians) a meal worm once every week to a week and a half. My babies I feed pinheads to every 2 to 3 days. I've had my scorpions not feed for 3 to 4 months over the winter.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 11, 2007)

Can someone clarify for me - is it possible for them to overeat? Only my Emperor has eaten 4 crickets in 2 days... And each time he's hunted them straight down, no delay after I've dropped them into the cage.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 11, 2007)

Conrad said:


> Can someone clarify for me - is it possible for them to overeat? .


Nope, if that would be the case mine would have exploded.

I cant answer the poll because there is no clear cut answer for me. Juveniles are fed 3-4 times a week after molting until they plump up and then I feed about once a week until they molt again. Some of my adults (especially males) will only feed once every 2-4 weeks.
Bottom line: You cant overfeed them. They will quit feeding when they have had enough.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jul 11, 2007)

I just feed them as much as they'll eat... my two newer rescues eat several items daily because both came to me very underweight and are just getting back on their (numerous) feet. My healthier adoption only seems to want food every other day or so.


----------



## ScorpDude (Jul 12, 2007)

Once a week ish for me, I don't have any strict feeding schedule, its more a case of "I haven't fed them for about a week, I should do it now".


----------



## John Bokma (Jul 12, 2007)

I feed them quite random, sometimes twice in 2 weeks, sometimes 3 weeks between a meal, or even more. In my experience, not feeding them for quite some time doesn't harm them too much. I am much more careful with making sure their moisture needs are met. Making mistakes with that one results in death.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 12, 2007)

Is there anything you guys do to make sure your scorpion each gets one item?
I've been giving them the food by guiding the crickets to them. If I just leave them in there won't one steal the others?? Pretty soon I'm getting more so I'm wondering if there's something you can do.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 12, 2007)

Aztek said:


> Is there anything you guys do to make sure your scorpion each gets one item?
> I've been giving them the food by guiding the crickets to them. If I just leave them in there won't one steal the others?? Pretty soon I'm getting more so I'm wondering if there's something you can do.


The ones I keep separate...well thats no problem however some of my boxes have 20-30 specimens!! With those I just throw in a handful or 2 of crickets once or twice a week


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jul 12, 2007)

I tong feed my guys as I got tired of roaches and crickets escaping into my house. It also lets me know exactly what they're getting, and they don't mind the greater ease of capture. I do sometimes let them catch their own mealies though, so they can "hunt."


----------



## beetleman (Jul 12, 2007)

since mine are all seperated i have a total of 11(different sp.) they all get fed once aweek on crickets.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jul 12, 2007)

anywhere from once ever 2 weeks to a few times a week. Depends what scorp it is. Usually there fed once a week, some scorplings i feed like 3 times a week.


----------



## quiz (Jul 13, 2007)

I feed mine every until they can't take anymore or sometimes I feed them every 2-3 weeks


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 13, 2007)

diddo. I usually dont see the need for feeding them so often. Especially my LQ they tend to eat themelves into obesity. But when I do feed them it's def a frenzie.


----------



## Jaffster (Jul 13, 2007)

I think the temperature and type of Scorpion are the two factors on which defines how often they eat?

My emperors metabolism seems to be LOADS quicker now she's kept at 90F rather than 80F and she's much more active, eating much more food!


----------



## lychas (Jul 14, 2007)

i just put i feed weekly, its normally every week-2 weeks


----------



## Spyder b (Aug 8, 2018)

Once a week they sometimes eat and sometimes don't. ..but my question is what about fresh scorplings that just came off the mom what day should they eat after leaving?


----------



## Brian S (Aug 8, 2018)

Spyder b said:


> Once a week they sometimes eat and sometimes don't. ..but my question is what about fresh scorplings that just came off the mom what day should they eat after leaving?


It can take a week or two before they eat. They will let you know when ready. Then they will eat about as much as you want to feed them until they plump up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

